# Puppy Cut Pictures



## Haven

<span style="color:#3366FF">Jinx's first groomers appointment is scheduled for next week. I'm neverous as all heck. I want to make sure the groomer does exactly what I want so I need to go in with pictures. And since this is a maltese forum, I figured, who better to ask to show off their dog's "puppy cut" then you guys









Here is what I copied off the forum so far.

Courtesy of Maltese Adora-Belle


















Courtesy of Kab










Courtesy of Hamsby97










Courtesy of JMM









</span>


----------



## LMJ

The first picture is Jeff's very first cut. The second one is very short because he was getting matted. Probably due to the puppy/adult coat transition. I never cut his tail and his face is usually a little longer than his body hair. BTW, it's growing out very nicely.


----------



## abbey

Abbey goes to the groomer this Friday! I'm so nervous because it's a new groomer!








I'll post pictures for you. I want her to round her face. The last groomer squared it off, like a bob type. I'd like the ears to be layered, not one length & square. If that makes sense!








The photos I'm taking are of Audrey (VikkiandAudrey) in her snow white costume & this photo from the Danburry Mint plate:










I'll post Friday, good or bad! But hopefully Good!


----------



## cindysilver

These are some I took real quick after Jack's last puppy cut about three weeks ago. He's about 2 inches long all over (the longest trimmer comb was used) and his tail and face and legs were left rather long.







Hope it helps!


----------



## miko's mommy

This is probably too short for most people, but I love this haircut on Miko:










But then again, I love him in any hair style







!!


----------



## puppymom

OKW, it's so nice to see Miko looking so good after all he's been through!


----------



## dr.jaimie

here is parker at his shortest..he was a little choppy haha

[attachment=3396:attachment]


----------



## Gemma

Ok , here is all Sparkey's hair cuts. He's had round face, square face, triangle shaped. always short ears









I think I like his current cut the best. the one in the middle with the red shirt









The body is easy, just cut down to maybe 1 inch. tail is long. another cute cut my groomer did once was very short body hair but his legs were longer hair. actually that's in the picture on the top right corner. but it showed better after a week. that picture was right after he got shaved on the body.

[attachment=3397:attachment]


----------



## Haven

<span style="font-family:Georgia">You guys are giving me excellent ammunition. </span>


----------



## miko's mommy

> OKW, it's so nice to see Miko looking so good after all he's been through![/B]


Ginny, Thank you so much!!! He really is doing well.


----------



## k/c mom

> Ok , here is all Sparkey's hair cuts. He's had round face, square face, triangle shaped. always short ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like his current cut the best. the one in the middle with the red shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The body is easy, just cut down to maybe 1 inch. tail is long. another cute cut my groomer did once was very short body hair but his legs were longer hair. actually that's in the picture on the top right corner. but it showed better after a week. that picture was right after he got shaved on the body.
> 
> [attachment=3397:attachment][/B]


Every single one of the pictures of Sparkey is just totally adorable. He is just one cute little guy!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo

I think they are all adorable every one of those gorgeous little furkids. OKW I am also very please to see Miko looking so good, I love his hair cut, we always keep Scooby that short too because it's so easy to manage and he loves to wear a jacket outside so there are no mats with the short trim


----------

